# trout



## RAWRAB (Dec 28, 2011)

was just woundering if much of yous eat trout brown or rainbow i love them think they taste great eat them 3 times a week as i do alot of fishing and they full of protein and good oils


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Love trout but dont eat much of it.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

dissapointed,, i thought this was a gonna be a thread bout me missus.


----------



## Fluffchucker (May 17, 2011)

I should considering I fish for them on average every other weekend from Feb - Nov. but I don't LOL.

If you want some, decent ones, not Tesco sized. 2-3lb fish. And your anywhere near a Midlands reservoir. Rutland, Grafham, Eyebrook, Pitsford.

Get a list of comps that are on, you'll get 20-25lb of trout for £20 quid once we have weighed in our catches.

There's one next Monday, weigh in at 6pm... You'll have no end if choice.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Loosely sealed in tinfoil with some butter and lemon is good. Good chucked on a campfire in tinfoil too.


----------

